# Tiny Hardtail



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I've been catching these tiny tiny hardtail at times, anyone use those? or are the cigars superior still. I've rigged up the hardtail for king but my luck has been poor with them.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I've personally never caught a king on a hardtail, but everyone swears by them.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I call those little yellow tailed things hardtails are those something different or are we talking about the same things?


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Baby hardtails can be a killer bait. Theyre very lively, but not hard to control like a normal sized hardtail... Tarpon candy.

Brandon


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

yea the hardtails seem to live quite a while if you put them back in the water quickly.

Longbow, look up blue runner. thats what were refering too.


----------



## blobby23 (Apr 16, 2012)

ive caught king off them but they are acutally good to eat too!


----------

